# Specialized Tarmac Comp Ultegra vs Specialized Tarmac Expert



## jeo218 (Oct 21, 2013)

So I been looking into getting a new bike upgrade. I'm 5'9 and weigh around 154-156 pounds. My first road bike was a 2013 cannondale caad8 tiagra 54 cm and I have over 4500 miles on it. With that said, I'm looking for a new bike upgrade since I feel a lot stronger and my physical fitness has drastically been improved. I do have some interest in racing soon but I would like to get any suggestions and feedback with the best route I should take. My budget as of right now is $3500 but I wouldn't mind going up to $4000. 
I have gain interest in the 2014 specialized sl4 tarmacs. Especially, the retail value for both the Specialized Tarmac sl4 Comp and Expert was dropped by $200 at my local lbs. Probably because the new tarmac design would be coming out fairly soon around August or September. My main goal for this next upgrade is to get the best bang for the buck. Is it worth spending an extra $800 for the expert than the comp? 
From what I know, one of the main differences is the composition of the frame with the expert being fact 10r and comp being 9r. Another would be that the expert has a tapered/shaped headtube and the comp does not? Also, the expert would be full ultegra 6800 with the exception of the crankset. Are the specialized tarmac sl4 comp and expert differently shaped? Would the fact 10r carbon have better performance? Will it affect the stiffness experience? I did get a chance to test ride a specialized tarmac sport since my lbs did not have the comp and expert in stock. I would have to make a special order. What are your guys thoughts? Out of curiosity, what's everyone's take on the specialized tarmac sl4 comp matte black vs specialized tarmac sl4 expert white and red color scheme? Do you guys think the better route would be to go with the comp ultegra route and use the extra money to swap out some of the parts for better and lighter stuff? Or will I get the best investment in the long run with the sl4 pro/expert frame for future upgrades? Or should I just be patient and wait for the new tarmac to be released for the comp/expert version? I know there are other great bikes to consider with the budget I have but I've only had the chance to experience the tarmacs and I completely love it. All your suggestions will be helpful and thank you for taking the time to read this!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jeo218 said:


> So I been looking into getting a new bike upgrade. I'm 5'9 and weigh around 154-156 pounds. My first road bike was a 2013 cannondale caad8 tiagra 54 cm and I have over 4500 miles on it. With that said, I'm looking for a new bike upgrade since I feel a lot stronger and my physical fitness has drastically been improved. I do have some interest in racing soon but I would like to get any suggestions and feedback with the best route I should take. My budget as of right now is $3500 but I wouldn't mind going up to $4000.
> I have gain interest in the 2014 specialized sl4 tarmacs. Especially, the retail value for both the Specialized Tarmac sl4 Comp and Expert was dropped by $200 at my local lbs. Probably because the new tarmac design would be coming out fairly soon around August or September. My main goal for this next upgrade is to get the best bang for the buck. Is it worth spending an extra $800 for the expert than the comp?
> From what I know, one of the main differences is the composition of the frame with the expert being fact 10r and comp being 9r. Another would be that the expert has a tapered/shaped headtube and the comp does not? Also, the expert would be full ultegra 6800 with the exception of the crankset. Are the specialized tarmac sl4 comp and expert differently shaped? Would the fact 10r carbon have better performance? Will it affect the stiffness experience? I did get a chance to test ride a specialized tarmac sport since my lbs did not have the comp and expert in stock. I would have to make a special order. What are your guys thoughts? Out of curiosity, what's everyone's take on the specialized tarmac sl4 comp matte black vs specialized tarmac sl4 expert white and red color scheme? Do you guys think the better route would be to go with the comp ultegra route and use the extra money to swap out some of the parts for better and lighter stuff? Or will I get the best investment in the long run with the sl4 pro/expert frame for future upgrades? Or should I just be patient and wait for the new tarmac to be released for the comp/expert version? I know there are other great bikes to consider with the budget I have but I've only had the chance to experience the tarmacs and I completely love it. All your suggestions will be helpful and thank you for taking the time to read this!


I would check out the discussiom here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/roubaix-am-i-missing-something-here-324073.html


----------

